# Snail Mailing you a money order



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm an idiot.  Last week I saw were you had your address for mailing you the cost for a supporting membership.  Went to go find it so I could go ahead and do that and now I can't find it.  Could you point that out to me? 

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.martialtalk.com/premiummembership.shtml



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*If you don't have a PayPal account, you may send a check or money order to:*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*MartialTalk.com c/o SilverStar WebDesigns Inc.
> P.O. Box 1372
> Buffalo, NY 14220*[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 1, 2007)

I hope this address is still good. I just mailed a check for a supporting membership.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 1, 2007)

It's still the right address - welcome to the club!!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 6, 2007)

Doe's this membership come with an 'owners manual' lol? Guess I better figure out what I need to know.


----------

